# Meguiars NEW 2006 Products.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thought I would post and let you know what the new products for 2006 are going to be:

Oh! and sorry about the image sizes!!









*Super Thick Microfibre Wash Mitt - NEW AND IMPROVED*
X3002 - £9.99
The new and improved Microfibre Wash Mitt allows for swirl-free washing while lifting and trapping the dirt. This super soft Microfibre Mitt provides a gentle wash action and is machine washable.









* Versa-Angle Ultra Plush Wash Mop - NEW*
X1190 - £14.99

The Versa-Angle Ultra Plush Wash Mop was specially designed to make cleaning large vehicle surface areas fast and efficient. The easy grip telescoping handle easily extends to 6 feet while the multi-drectional swivel hinge on the head naturally articulates to any angle. The super soft, super- thick mop head is gentle on all paint types and in machine washable. There is also a replacement mop bonnet available.

*X1200 - Replacement Mop Head - £5.99*

The Versa-Angle Ultra Plush Wash Mop was specially designed to make cleaning large vehicle surface areas fast and efficient. The easy grip telescoping handle easily extends up to 6 feet while the multi-directional swivel hinge on the head naturally articulates to any angle. The super-soft, super-thick mop head is gentle on all paint types, machine washable. There is also a replacement mop head available.









*Grit Guard - NEW*
G408 - £9.99

Preventing swirl marks is one of the biggest challenges in caring for today's delicate clear coat finishes. Grit Guard helps prevent swirl marks inflicted during the wash process when small particles of dirt and debris are rubbed across the surface of the paint. Simply place the Grit Guard into the bottom of your bucket. Each time you dunk your wash mitt into the bucket to get more suds, rub it against the Grit Guard. This will help remove the dirt and leave it at the bottom of the bucket.









*Gold Class Rich Leather Wipes - NEW*
G10900 - 25 Wipes - £6.99

This luxurious leather formula combines our cleaning, conditioning and protection formulas with premium wipes to conveniently and safely clean, moisturise and protect fine leather. Our textured wipe material is saturated with high levels of rich moisturisers including aloe to pamper your leather while protecting from spills, stains and UV damage.









*Even Coat Applicator - NEW*
X3080 - Twin Pack - £4.99

The specialised mircofibre material of the Even Coat Applicator produces amazing results when applying wax or polish. These pads are ideally sized for long term comfort and you can wash and dry them as you would any of our towels.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Am I the only one who gets frustrated that Meg's tell you bu**er all unless you constantly ask, and yet I walked into Halfrauds last weekend and saw some of the new stuff already on the shelves!!!!

And breeeaaathe.......


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Glad to see their finally seeing sense and making the wash mop available in the UK. I've had one for about a year now and it's one of the best tools I've bought (even if it does get little use) - great for the roofs of SUVs and vans etc.

The MF wash mitt looks just as pants as the last one. Lambswool is still the way to go IMO.

And Alex - know exactly what you mean - Halfrauds had a load of new stuff out last time I went in.

Ben


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

what size bucket does the grit guard fit?

Alex


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Megs are also doing the grit guard as a kit with a 13.5L bucket for RRP £16.99 - just a shame the bucket is black and not clear. And £16.99?! 13.5L clear buckets in B&Q only £3.50!


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> Megs are also doing the grit guard as a kit with a 13.5L bucket for RRP £16.99 - just a shame the bucket is black and not clear. And £16.99?! 13.5L clear buckets in B&Q only £3.50!


Does the bucket have the Meguiar's logo on it - that's got to add at least a tenner!

Ben


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a small one! :lol:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Funnily enough, the new catalogue and bumf dropped on the doorstep minutes after that post! lol....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Serious Performance said:


> Am I the only one who gets frustrated that Meg's tell you bu**er all unless you constantly ask, and yet I walked into Halfrauds last weekend and saw some of the new stuff already on the shelves!!!!
> 
> And breeeaaathe.......


Your kidding,.... i was told there would be nothing till the end of March!!


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Well I wondered if it was 'Halford's only' bit's or something.... Things like the wipes and a couple of other bits... The pennies dropped now obviously.


----------

